# 16x8 5x112 source



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

I am looking for a selection of 16x8 for 5x112 B6. Not the most common thing, it seems, but there must be SOME left out there.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I know someone that has a set of 16x7.5 Mercedes wheels for sale, they need to be refinished, but otherwise are straight and obviously they 5x112


----------



## mini man (Aug 4, 2011)

http://forums.subdriven.com/showthre...ight=18x8+et15 

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/t-te...l-spacers.aspx


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

I have considered Merciless Bunz wheels - but most are pig ugly. What version does this person have (re-finish is no biggie - have a friend in the biz)?


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

first linkey no workie (and ghetto rims are exactly what I am trying to avoid). 

Not sure what to look for on BM Trouble you site. Are they 5 x 112 now? Imagine they had some wide 16s back in the early 90s, and they often DO have pretty wheels.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Pat Dolan said:


> I have considered Merciless Bunz wheels - but most are pig ugly. What version does this person have (re-finish is no biggie - have a friend in the biz)?


 
He says in the thread he's keeping them, but you never know, shoot him a pm: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5429989-FS-MB-5-spoke-16x7.5-wheels-in-NC-300!!


----------



## mini man (Aug 4, 2011)

http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?3992339-Wheels-(-mk4-only-) **fixed


----------



## Pat Dolan (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the link, but needing wheels for '09 Passat, not the MkIV. LOTS of 16 x 7.5s out there, but can not seem to find 8s. Sadly our 5 x 112 classifieds are almost all ghetto rims.


----------

